# SARS



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

This came across my desk at work today, so I thought I'd pass it on. It isn't necessarily related to IBS, but it could be important:


> quote: Contact: Tom Haupt 608-266-5326 Jeffrey Davis, M.D. 608-267-9003 FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASEWISCONSIN DIVISION OF PUBLIC HEALTH KEEPING TABS ON SARS(MADISON - April 4, 2003) - Questions from the public pertaining to Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome (SARS) are on the increase, and Wisconsin Division of Public Health officials have mobilized its resources to address their concern. "We have instituted a number of measures to detect and contain any suspected cases," said Jeffrey Davis, MD, Chief Medical Officer for the state of Wisconsin.SARS is a respiratory disease with symptoms ranging from mild illness to severe pneumonia. Signs and symptoms include fever (over 100.4 ï¿½ Fahrenheit) with a non-productive cough or shortness of breath, and may include a headache, body-aches, chills and a general feeling of discomfort. These signs and symptoms generally appear from two to ten days after exposure. Individuals who have been in contact with a person suspected of having SARS should also be alert for any respiratory symptoms.The disease apparently originated in China and has spread to other countries, primarily in Southeast Asia, in a matter of months. The severe nature of some of the cases and its rapid spread in some other countries has caused concern, but public health officials are working diligently to detect suspected cases of the disease and to control its spread."Because the SARS outbreak has been concentrated in, but not limited to Asia, we have been primarily involved with monitoring individuals who have recently returned from travel to Hong Kong, mainland China, Singapore, or Hanoi, Vietnam, and have developed respiratory illness within 10 days of their return," Dr. Davis said. "However, we are mindful of the events in Toronto, Canada where the spread of SARS has occurred following its introduction there," added Dr. Davis.Recent travelers to Hong Kong, mainland China, Singapore, or Hanoi, Vietnam who have developed symptoms consistent with SARS after returning to the U.S. should contact their physician by telephone to arrange for evaluation. "If someone has had close contact with another person returning from Hong Kong, mainland China, Singapore, or Hanoi, Vietnam with an illness consistent with SARS symptoms, they should also monitor their health status, and contact their physician by telephone to arrange for an evaluation," said Dr. Davis. MORE&#8230; TABS on SARS in Wisconsin2-2-2Kenneth Baldwin, the State Health Officer and Administrator of the Division of Public Health, said, "Wisconsin is part of the spearheading efforts at the national level to monitor and control SARS. Dr. Davis, our Chief Medical Officer, currently participates in a Centers for Disease Control and Prevention group that regularly discusses issues related to SARS."In Wisconsin, the Division of Public Health and the local public health agencies have an established a sentinel network of health care providers who are on constant alert for influenza-like illness, and this system has adapted well to include detection of SARS-like symptoms. In addition, health care providers should report any unusual respiratory illness they see among their patients to the Division of Public Health.State and local public health officials in Wisconsin are keeping the health care community informed about the status of the SARS outbreak, and are able to provide consultation to physicians about suspect cases. State and local public health staff are responsible for the identification and follow-up of suspected SARS cases and those with whom they have close contact. Public health staff also arrange for special laboratory testing, identify and monitor potential contacts to suspect cases and take steps to isolate suspect cases to prevent the spread of this disease."Among the essential services public health provides are to identify, investigate, control, and prevent health problems in the community. Public Health also works to educate the public about current and emerging health issues. The Public health system in Wisconsin is doing its job," said Baldwin.(Frequently Asked Questions about SARS is attached)-30- Frequently Asked Questions4-4-031.	How many suspect cases of SARS are from the United States and Wisconsin?As of 4/3/03, 100 suspect cases have been identified in the United States, including one from Wisconsin.2.	What is the status of that suspected case from Wisconsin?The patient with a suspect case of SARS has made a complete recovery from their illness. A definitive diagnosis of SARS cannot be made until the organism causing SARS has been positively identified and laboratory tests have been completed.3.	What causes SARS?The official cause of SARS is unknown. The CDC and the World Health Organization consider a coronavirus as a possible cause of SARS. 4.	After being exposed to SARS, how long does it take to become sick?The incubation period for SARS is 2-10 days. 5.	Are there any restrictions for individuals identified as suspect cases of SARS?Yes, individuals suspected of having SARS should avoid contact with others, including staying home from work, school or daycare, during their illness and for ten days after their symptoms have disappeared.6.	Does an individual returning from an area affected with SARS need to be quarantined or restricted from work, school, daycare or other activities upon arrival to the United States?No, only those who have signs and symptoms consistent with SARS need to be restricted from normal activities.For more information on SARS, visit:U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/sars/	The World Health Organization(WHO)http://www.who.int/csr/sars/en/


Evie


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

SARS was 'given' to China at the time when China was mounting pressure against the AMerican aggression in Iraq, SARS is a media-driven fear, not much else.' Read what Lenny Horowitz has to say:SARS Quiz: Test Your Level of IntelligenceByLeonard G. Horowitz, D.M.D., M.A., M.P.H.Author of the national bestselling bookEmerging Viruses: AIDS & Ebola-Nature, Accident or Intentional? Level 1:It is April, have we not been fools?Last year, didn't more than 36,000 people die of the flu in the U.S.? Weren't they, almost all, elderly or very young? Weren't these victims, almost all, immune compromised? Had not the major source of their weakened immunity been drug side effects and vaccine-induced toxicity and autoimmunity?Why was there nearly no mention about this widespread mortality from flu in previous years, compared to SARS this year, which to date (April 16, 2003) has killed no one in America?Alternatively, with zero deaths in the U.S. from SARS thus far, why has so much media attention focused on this newest microscopic menace?Why hasn't the mainstream media asked these simple questions? Level 2:Why are SARS "cases" and SARS mortality rates grossly overstated and mixed-up in the press?For instance, why are "confirmed" and "suspected" SARS cases grouped together in most news reports, when the majority of "suspected" "cases" turn out to be something other than SARS?Why would public health officials, who know better, go along with the false and misleading 4% death rate from SARS errantly established on this inappropriate summing of "confirmed" and "suspected" SARS "cases?"Why would epidemiologically trained public health officials completely disregard the thousands, if not millions, of other people who got SARS-people who never reported their illness and naturally healed without quarantine, hospitalization, or expensive drugs?Wouldn't an honest projection of the SARS mortality rate seem miniscule and irrelevant?Wouldn't that make the economic incentive from SARS seem miniscule and irrelevant?Would SARS's irrelevance help or harm newspaper sales?Would miniscule mortality rates help or harm health officials attempting to justify their existence and increase their budgets?Speaking of money, if contraindications and side effects of ribaviron abound, and it has never been tested against the SARS-strain of coronavirus to begin with, then why has it been recommended and prescribed by those claiming "authority" since the beginning of the SARS scare? Level 3:Is it true that conservatively 10 percent of Americans are psychologically and/or pharmacologically predisposed to developing debilitating phobias with potentially deadly social dysfunctions resulting from their frights?Is this mentally challenged population placed at highest risk from mass-mediated fear campaigns?Is it likely that more of these 27 million people in the U.S. alone have suffered horribly from the SARS fright than those who have gotten SARS?Is it likely far more of these people have died from phobia-induced avoidance behaviors, like avoiding outside (i.e, social) contacts, including life-saving services, in the wake of SARS coverage by the media?Don't public health officials realize this as they "surf the SARS wave to international fame?"Likewise, does this SARS fright reflect irresponsible journalism? Level 4:Is there a specialty field of science in public health and journalism known as "risk communication?"Does a Google search on the Internet reveal about 2,780,000 "risk communication" references with recommendations as to how to communicate risks most efficiently without: a) harming the public;







creating phobias, and c) reinforcing irrational fears?Doesn't every public health official learn about this field of science known as "risk communication" during their professional training?Doesn't risk communication in public health, such as applied in the field of AIDS education, seek to reduce irrational fears?Hasn't every public health professional with media spokesperson responsibilities been made keenly aware of the need to communicate health risks honestly and appropriately with this being the intended outcome?Haven't experts in behavioral science and public health developed "risk communication" protocols to assure the public is able to accurately assess risks to their personal health from infectious diseases among other threats?Why has the entire field of "risk communication" in public health, along with full honest disclosure, been completely neglected in-so-far-as SARS is concerned? Level 5: Genius Level If far more than 99.99% of people infected with SARS get well on their own, how did they manage to do that without government involvement?If these people's healthy immune systems are primarily responsible for their speedy recoveries, with all the warnings issued regarding SARS, why haven't our officials published a variety of practical immune boosting recommendations?Is it true that both fear and stress reduces natural immunity to infectious diseases like SARS?Is it true that herbal cures for coronavirus infections were published in the scientific literature in 1995?Is it true that government authorities have neglected to mention this fact?Logically, then, if government health experts know all of the above, are fueling fears while neglecting practical solutions, doesn't it seem as though they are actively increasing public risks and death rates?Given the above, doesn't "criminal negligence" and "public health malpractice" best describe government officials' actions in response to SARS, thus far?Does less than 3% of America's annual health budget go to prevention?Does a "stitch in time save nine?""Is there a fox in the henhouse?"Is the third leading cause of death in the U.S. prescribed by doctors and hospital staff?Aren't these the first people you think of seeing when you get sick?If yes, are you mentally ill?Answers: All "Yes" or "No" questions (except for the last two) are definitively affirmative. If you got them correct, then there's hope for you. For the other questions, your guess is as good as mine . . . April fools.Copyround ï¿½ 2003, Leonard G. Horowitz


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

SARS was given to China? Right. It came from roswell aliens.


----------

